# Teeth grinding



## ziggyboy (Nov 8, 2007)

My Lala seems to be grinding her teeth (beak?) for about 30 mins nonstop. Is this normal behaviour?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Ziggy boy..

Yes, that's perfectly normal. Beak grinding means she is relaxed and content. Here is an article that might help you.http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php


----------



## ziggyboy (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Shame they couldn't choose to use a more pleasant sound to show they're content.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah...agree..it's more like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Georgie makes that noise all the time she must be real content


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> Georgie makes that noise all the time she must be real content


Or she's figured out that it's an unpleasant sound and thinks it's funny to make it constantly!  I sometimes have Cookie on one shoulder, Bailee on the other, with both grinding their beaks in my ears.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Or she's figured out that it's an unpleasant sound and thinks it's funny to make it constantly!


haha..... your probably right


----------

